# Aufbau²: GT Stomper 20" und 24" - Nachschub für den Kurzen



## tomasius (23. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe unsere beiden GT Projekte ja bereits im Thread Suche/Gesuche kurz vorgestellt:

GT Stomper 20"







GT Stomper 24"













Dank @rupper Tipp sind nun auch schon zwei Starrgabeln von Frog unterwegs. 

In den letzten Jahren habe ich ja eher klassische GT MTB's aufgebaut und kenne mich mit 90er Jahre Komponenten aus.





















Man sieht also, ohne GT Triple Triangle geht es nicht! 





Der Aufbau der beiden Stomper, verzeiht bitte das Umlabeln zu "Zaskar Kid", ist also auch Neuland für mich, Insbesondere die Suche nach geeigneten und leichten Teilen.  - Das Recherchieren macht zwar Spaß, doch über Tipps, Erfahrungen und Anregungen würde ich mich freuen.
Ziel der Projekte ist natürlich, dem Kleinen das Hobby weiterhin näher zu bringen und Freude am Fahren zu bereiten. - Im Moment ist seine Motivation sehr hoch. Täglich möchte er durch tiefe Pfützen pflügen, kleine Holzrampen bauen und auch schon mitschrauben. - Für mich gilt auf jeden Fall: Sollte sich das mal ändern, dann ist das halt so. Aber schön ist ein gemeinsames Vater/Sohn Hobby natürlich schon.

Ich warte nun also gespannt auf die Gabeln und plane mal den weiteren Aufbau. Gestern habe ich in meinem Fundus noch einen leichten GT Lenker und eine leichte Sattelstütze gefunden. Den Lenker habe ich schon gekürzt und enteloxiert, einen kurzen Vorbau mit 25,4mm Lenkerklemmung muss ich u.a. noch auftreiben.













Vorrangig geht es natürlich zunächst um das 20".

Gruß Tom


----------



## joglo (23. Oktober 2020)

hi Tom,
schöne Idee dem Nachwuchs einen collen Klassiker aufzubauen.
Ich selber treibe mich hier auch zwischen Classik-Bikes und Kinderbikes rum.

Meine persönlich Empfehlung wäre so klassisch und alt wie möglich aber kindgerecht und praktisch sollte halt im Vordergrund stehen.
D.h. für mich, dass die Sitzposition eher aufrecht und nicht so 90ties-mäßig gestreckt sein sollte. Die Kurbel kurz und nur ein 1xX Antrieb ohne Umwerfer/mehreren KBs vorne, weil viel einfacher zum verstehen.
Alles sollte auch leicht werden. Ich sach mal ~8kg für 20" und <10kg für das 24".

Das geht nicht immer mit Klassik-Teilen z.B. Kurbel, Sattel oder Lenker würde ich lieber neu. Lenker lieber einen Riser eben für die entspannte Sitzposition und vlt. gar Lenker und Stütze aus Carbon um Gewicht zu sparen.
Wenn Du ne bergtaugliche Übersetzung am 24" aber mit 1xX willst tust Du dir mit neuen 0815 SLX oder ähnlich Schaltwerk und 11-42 Kassette hinten auch einen großen Gefallen.
Beim 20" und ersten Rad mit Schaltung bei uns im Haus gings eher um Schalten lernen also 7/8Gänge reichen da meistens aus und auch die Touren waren nicht so dass man ne große Bandbreite braucht.
Streiten kann man ob Drehgriff oder Trigger. Ich finde Drehgriff einfacher zum verstehen am Anfang, Trigger ergonomischer für harten Einsatz wenn mal das Interesse an echten Singletrails geweckt ist.
Alte Gripshift gehen meist präzise aber sehr schwer, eher nix. Daumies kapiert weder meine Frau noch die Kids 

Soweit meine TwoCents, nur so als Inspiration, ich bin gespannt was rauskommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taroosan (23. Oktober 2020)

Schöne Rahmen, war früher in die GT echt verliebt.
Ich habe bei meinen 20ern und 24ern avid SD 7 oder SL Griffe verbaut. Die lassen sich super einstellen und durch die Übersetzung auch sehr leichtgängig einstellen - ist sogar etwas Retro. Kriegt man mit etwas Geduld immer mal günstig zu kaufen.
Schaltung schließe ich mich joglo an - 20er mit Drehgriffe, später nach Vorliebe. 8-fach reicht bei 20ern. 
90er Kurbeln kann man ja wunderbar kürzen oder kürzen lassen. Dann ein NW Kettenblatt drauf.


----------



## tomasius (24. Oktober 2020)

joglo schrieb:


> Meine persönlich Empfehlung wäre so klassisch und alt wie möglich aber kindgerecht und praktisch sollte halt im Vordergrund stehen.
> D.h. für mich, dass die Sitzposition eher aufrecht und nicht so 90ties-mäßig gestreckt sein sollte. Die Kurbel kurz und nur ein 1xX Antrieb ohne Umwerfer/mehreren KBs vorne, weil viel einfacher zum verstehen.



Den Ansatz habe ich auch. Vorbau wird wohl 6° und 40mm haben, Kurbel 125mm.
Gestern geordert:







joglo schrieb:


> Lenker lieber einen Riser eben für die entspannte Sitzposition


Habe im Fundus noch einen Riser gefunden. - Ob am Ende alles stimmig ist, werden wir letztendlich sehen
wenn der kleine Mann nächsten Sommer/Herbst erste Proberunden dreht.


joglo schrieb:


> Beim 20" und ersten Rad mit Schaltung bei uns im Haus gings eher um Schalten lernen also 7/8Gänge reichen da meistens aus und auch die Touren waren nicht so dass man ne große Bandbreite braucht.



Ja, ich werde 1x7 (Short Cage Schaltwerk, Kettenführung und Revoshift Drehgriff) verbauen. Vielleicht baue ich das XT aber auch nicht auf Short Cage um, sondern besorge uns ein RSX, 105, o.ä.



taroosan schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meinen 20ern und 24ern avid SD 7 oder SL Griffe verbaut.



Ich habe auch noch Avid FR-5 in der Restekiste gefunden. Hier werde ich noch die Madenschrauben durch längere ersetzen um die Griffe besser für die kleinen Pfoten anpassen zu können.



taroosan schrieb:


> 90er Kurbeln kann man ja wunderbar kürzen oder kürzen lassen.



Lustig, ich habe tatsächlich kurz über das Kürzen einer FC-M730 nachgedacht, dann jedoch verworfen. Ein leichtes NW Kettenblatt bekommt die Sinz Kurbel auf jeden Fall.

Hier also nochmal die vorhandenen Teile aus der Restekiste. Für die Tektro V-Brake gibt es noch die XT Alternative (BR-M739). - Aber die sollten eigentlich für eines meiner nächsten Projekte sein.















Danke für das Feedback!
Grüße Tom


----------



## joglo (24. Oktober 2020)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ein leichtes NW Kettenblatt bekommt die Sinz Kurbel auf jeden Fall.


Prima Zeugs...

Leider gibts für 5Arm Kurbeln und BCD 110 keine NW Kettenblätter, außer ein teures von Garbaruk








						110 BCD (5-bolt) Round
					

Compatible with all 9,10,11-speed chains, 12-speed SRAM Eagle, KMC, Shimano HG+, SRAM AXS Flattop chains




					www.garbaruk.com
				



Notfalls mit Kettenführung oder Kettenschutzring arbeiten.

Noch gleich ne Frage, bei Deiner Visualisierung sind Skinwalls drauf.
Hast Du schon ne Idee welche Reifen?
Brauchbare Skinwalls (also weiches Gummi und leicht) in kleinen Größen sind ja noch rarer als für 26".
Ich habe neulich 24" Billy Bonkers gesehen, wäre für das große ja ne gute Lösung.
Bei 20" gibts die Veetire aber +Size und sackschwer.
Evtl. bei den BMXlern was suchen, gab mal schöne Skinwalls von KHE oder oder Maxxis Grifter. Auch rote oder blaue würde es geben was ja auch schön zu einem 90ziger-style (Kid)Zaskar passen würde. Ob die Größe nach Etro gleich ist und ob nicht zu schwer würde ich aber genau checken.
Gruß


----------



## tomasius (24. Oktober 2020)

joglo schrieb:


> Leider gibts für 5Arm Kurbeln und BCD 110 keine NW Kettenblätter, außer ein teures von Garbaruk



Ein 34er KB von Stronglight oder TA funktioniert auch. Fahre sie an meinen 1x9 Rädern. 



joglo schrieb:


> Hast Du schon ne Idee welche Reifen?


Maxxis Grifter habe ich auf dem Schirm, außerdem noch Tioga Comp 3, VEE Tire, Cult Vans Waffle. Schaue also auch im BMX Bereich, da das 20" wohl zwei Laufradsätze bekommen wird. Einmal nur Gelände, einmal Straße/Feldwege. Der Nachwuchs soll nur leichtest Gelände fahren und nicht etwa als verrückter Downhiller enden.


----------



## joglo (25. Oktober 2020)

Sehe gerade dass es jetzt die Billy Bonkers auch in 20" gibt, vlt. noch ne ganz gute Alternative weil nicht schwer und recht allround-taugliches Profil.


----------



## tomasius (20. Dezember 2020)

Es gibt ein Update! Der Kurze (und ich) waren mit der Wahl des Farbtons für das 20" nicht so glücklich, aber wir hatten zum Glück noch einen weiteren Rahmen auf Halde liegen.  


















Nun hat also auch das 20" die Farbe Silber erhalten und beim Farbschema der Decals hat Monsieur schließlich irgendwann "Das ist schön!" geäußert. - Und dieses Schön bleibt dann auch endgültig! 

Mittlerweile sind auch zwei leichte Gabeln eingetroffen, alle Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen und einige weitere Teile sind besorgt.





In den nächsten Tagen werden wir dann mit dem Aufbau beginnen, sofern es die Zeit zulässt. Von morgens bis abends werden im Moment nämlich fleißig Sprünge geübt. - Ich habe da wohl einen Stein ins rollen gebracht.





Das 20" bekommt er dann Anfang des Jahres zu seinem 4. Geburtstag. Mal sehen wann er dann damit fahren kann.

Tom


----------



## tomasius (21. Dezember 2020)

Habe nun auch den Sattel gekürzt.











Das war eine Anregung aus dem Thread Leichtbau. Danke!

Tom


----------



## joglo (22. Dezember 2020)

tomasius schrieb:


> Habe nun auch den Sattel gekürzt.
> Anhang anzeigen 1173505
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1173507
> ...


Ist gut geworden und erfahrungsgemäß auch bequem (zumindest meckern meine Kinder nicht), allerdings sind die Sättel aus Asien manchmal sehr unterschiedlicher Qualität und auch Härte (auch wenn das Zeugs gleich aussieht).
Zur Info hier, es gibt den Sattel auch hochwertiger, mit Titan-Rails und in einer kindgerechten Größe.
User Ben's Papa hat ein Werkzeug dazu anfertigen lassen.





						Leichter Sattel
					

Hallo Zusammen, ich bin hier neu, bau grad ein MTB für meinen 12jährigen Sohn auf und interessiere mich für diesen Sattel von „Bens Papa“, wie kann ich diesen wo bestellen? Hier im Forum?  Danke Euch LG Stefan




					www.mtb-news.de
				



(Den Thread auch evtl. mal von vorne lesen).
Leider mittlerweile 40€ teuer.


----------



## tomasius (23. Dezember 2020)

Danke! 👍 Bin auch auf den Sattel gespannt.
Hier noch ein kleines Update


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oscar1 (6. Januar 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> Prima Zeugs...
> 
> Leider gibts für 5Arm Kurbeln und BCD 110 keine NW Kettenblätter, außer ein teures von Garbaruk
> 
> ...



Habe noch welche gefunden.. aber auch nicht günstig:

34Z 110mm 30 GBP +

34Z 110mm 32 GBP +

Bei Ali habe ich auch eins gefunden.


----------



## tomasius (8. Januar 2021)

Danke für die Links zu den NW Kettenblättern. Das von Ali würde mich interessieren. Habe nur ein 38er gefunden.
Könntest du mir bitte den Link senden?
Danke und Grüße 
Tom


----------



## tomasius (2. März 2021)

Morgen kommen nochmal neue Reifen. Habe schöne 20" GT LP 5 in Skinwall ergattern können. Eigentlich für BMX, aber es spricht ja auch nichts gegen einen zweiten Laufradsatz.




Ich muss mich echt sputen, der Kleine will immer nur fahren und springen. - Die Geister, die ich rief...




Und ein 16" GT BMX Aufbau steht auch schon in der Warteschleife.

Tom


----------



## matt017 (2. März 2021)

tomasius schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Update! Der Kurze (und ich) waren mit der Wahl des Farbtons für das 20" nicht so glücklich, aber wir hatten zum Glück noch einen weiteren Rahmen auf Halde liegen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1172624
> Anhang anzeigen 1172625
> ...


Die beiden Rahmen sehen top aus. 
Kannst du was zu Farbe sagen? 
Und ist da Klarlack drauf (glänzend oder matt)?


----------



## tomasius (2. März 2021)

Das ist tatsächlich eine ganz günstige Farbe. 




Die Farbe von Spectrum hatte ich damals noch übrig und dann spontan für sein aktuelles blaues MTB (s.o.) genommen. Das alte Ding sollte nur neue Farbe bekommen und ich war sehr überrascht, wie gut die Dosen zu verarbeiten sind und wie kratzfest der Lack ist. Auf Klarlack habe ich verzichtet. - Und so wie er fährt, kommen bei jeder anderen Lackierung auch Schrammen rein.   
Also für einen Rahmen habe 7,05€ investiert.

Tom


----------



## matt017 (2. März 2021)

Sehr geil. 
Ich hab neulich einen Rahmen mit spray bike metal plate silver lackiert. 
Der von dir sieht fast noch besser aus... 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (2. März 2021)

Ach ja, bei einem normalen MTB Rahmen muss man schon 9,40€ investieren. 










Papa will ja auch etwas Neues.


----------



## tomasius (2. März 2021)

matt017 schrieb:


> Ich hab neulich einen Rahmen mit spray bike metal plate silver lackiert.
> Der von dir sieht fast noch besser aus...


Danke! 
Aber die Dose von Spray Bike ist deutlich schöner.   Für unsere Zwecke reichen die Spectrum.


----------



## tomasius (4. März 2021)

Kleine Veränderung bei den Decals.






Die BMX Skinwall Idee habe ich wieder verworfen. Es bleiben die Tioga.

Aber Papa hat sich für sein GT Skinwalls gegönnt.





Und das kleine GT Fly BMX wartet auch noch auf seine Inspektion und Schönmachen. 





Ach ja, er hat auch andere Hobbies. - Manchmal stecken wir auch Bügelperlen und hören Leo Lausemaus.   - Wobei ich mit meinen Schrauberpranken bei den Bügelperlen echt an meine Grenzen stoße.

Tom


----------



## Tobstar23 (5. März 2021)

tomasius schrieb:


> Kleine Veränderung bei den Decals.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1220762
> Anhang anzeigen 1220763Die BMX Skinwall Idee habe ich wieder verworfen. Es bleiben die Tioga.
> ...


Die Gabel an dem Zaskar Kid hat sich aber auch geändert, oder? Oder ist das jetzt das 24"? Sind das Frog-Gabeln, wie oben geschrieben? Ich finde die nur für integrierte Steuersätze. 
Der dunkelgrau 20"-Rahmen steht jetzt übrigens bei mir zum Aufbau bereit. Schönes Ding, aber die Dame, für die er gedacht ist, wünscht nochmal eine Farbänderung.


----------



## tomasius (5. März 2021)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Die Gabel an dem Zaskar Kid hat sich aber auch geändert, oder?


Ja, ich habe hier im Forum eine alte Frog mit geringerer Einbauhöhe und ohne diesen Steg an der Konusaufnahme gefunden.


Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Der dunkelgrau 20"-Rahmen steht jetzt übrigens bei mir zum Aufbau bereit. Schönes Ding, aber die Dame, für die er gedacht ist, wünscht nochmal eine Farbänderung.


Ach was, bei dir ist er nun? - Schön! Ich wünsche dir dann viel Spaß beim Aufbau. Bei Bedarf kann ich dir gerne gegen ein kleine Spende auch noch einen Satz Decals anfertigen.  

Tom


----------



## tomasius (8. März 2021)

Man hat ja Zeit....



Tom


----------



## tomasius (9. März 2021)

Heute dann neue Custom Decals erstellt. 














Einige Teile fehlen noch und die Pivot Sattelstütze wird noch getauscht.
Wenn das BMX fertig ist, geht es wieder an das kleine "Zaskar Kid".

Tom


----------



## tomasius (4. April 2021)

Das BMX ist fertig.








Bald wird auch das MTB getestet.
Und Papas Rad steht am Ende der Schlange. - Ergebnis langen Quengels. 😜


----------



## tomasius (8. April 2021)

tomasius schrieb:


> Und Papas Rad steht am Ende der Schlange.


Ich habe den Aufbau meines GT dann doch dazwischen geschoben. Es ist ein reines Spaßrad. 👍
Die erste Runde hat Laune gemacht! 😁














Tom 👍


----------

